# shooting with both eyes open



## vernon351 (Jul 8, 2010)

hey guys, im new to the site. i have been hunting for 16 years,95% archery.I have talked to several guys about shooting with both eyes open vs one. i have been shooting both open for the past 4 weeks,and love it 90% of the time.sometimes i loose focuse and have to close my eyes and start over. i was just wondering everyones opinion on 2 eye open vs 1 eye. i personally shot my best with 2 eyes open.


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

always 2


----------



## micmo (Dec 17, 2009)

i was going to ask the same question. i've always shot with both open but if i close one i will get a sharper sight picture. i shoot the same with one or two. some times i will squint a little to check myself. i think for hunting both eyes are beter, for targets well they don't move so i guess one or two would be fine.


----------



## Bert Colwell (Jun 25, 2005)

I am right handed and shoot with both eyes open, but I tend to squint my left eye a little. As mentioned above in another post, it tends to sharpen my view a little more.


----------

